# Company logos on truck?



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

tyb525 said:


> Make sure you're not a bad driver with advertising on your truck.


Also, make sure that you drive the speed limit so that people can actually read your phone number and/or catch up with you if you are 6-8 car lengths ahead of them.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

cbscreative said:


> This is the 4321st thread about vehicle lettering so I refuse to comment.
> 
> Just kidding, I don't keep count, but the debate never ceases to amaze me.


As the world turns, some die, some are born, and the same questions are asked over and over. Might as well get used to it. Its part of life and none of us are born knowing everything. New threads about the same old topics continue to pop up because people are different, new people have their own two cents as well as questions to work through.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Spencer said:


> I actually agree with him. I think it looks professional but in the demographic I'm in its all about word of mouth. You can get leads from lettering but most of the time they are leads to people you don't want. People who don't know anybody that just want something done cheap or just want to use you for a price to use against the next guy. Wastes a lot of time. But again, demographics can be different.
> 
> I've actually considered lettering/company logo but not putting a phone number on it. That way, like was said above, it looks professional and people get used to seeing you and know that you're the guy doing the work on that nice looking house but you don't get the calls from people who are just out to screw you.
> 
> People who want quality work done around here ask their friends, family, and neighbors. It's the testimony that counts.


No doubt it looks professional, but if it doesn't get you work how professional is it?.

I run with no lettering at all, just clean white trucks with ladder racks. I've tried just about every kind of advertising, and it's done nothing for me. Word of mouth is key. All the guys here ( maybe not everywhere) with their lettered trucks and huge advertising campaigns are way, way overpriced hacks. 

They look professional, sound professional, but I'd rather my work show professionalism, seeing I'm a professional contractor. 

If it works for you guys that's great! arty: I'm just talking about what I see around these parts. 

I still don't get why someone would tell someone to get lettering and spend a few grand but it doesn't pay them back. I would consider that bad advice.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

jlsconstruction said:


> No doubt it looks professional, but if it doesn't get you work how professional is it?.
> 
> I run with no lettering at all, just clean white trucks with ladder racks. I've tried just about every kind of advertising, and it's done nothing for me. Word of mouth is key. All the guys here ( maybe not everywhere) with their lettered trucks and huge advertising campaigns are way, way overpriced hacks.
> 
> ...


I'm with ya. 

Even though it may not pay back in work I think it can help the overall cause. When I drive by a new home being built I like to see the lettering on the GC's truck as well as the subs. It lets you know who is doing what. 

There is a house going up a mile from me. The owner of the home being built is a very successful excavator in the area. I know him well and I know not just anyone is going to work on his house. It has been nice to drive by and see the subs he has chosen. It says something to me about their work. I stocked the very same house with drywall this morning. i was looking around at the electric and it was about 10 notches above the norm around here. Very clean, crisp and well done. I know who did it because I saw their van parked out in front. It all contributes to the cause of your reputation as a contractor even though you may not be getting jobs in a direct way.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Millworker said:


> Replacing my high mileage work van shortly with a nice pickup truck. Was considering putting logos on the doors and tailgate. Still in debate about it. Any input?


Be a professional and put the logo on your truck:thumbsup:


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Why would you have a logo if you didn't want anyone to see it? In my opinion, professionals have their name on truck, commercial plates, no lift kits, aftermarket rims, or loud exhaust. The rest are not professionals.


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

Spencer said:


> As the world turns, some die, some are born, and the same questions are asked over and over. Might as well get used to it. Its part of life and none of us are born knowing everything. New threads about the same old topics continue to pop up because people are different, new people have their own two cents as well as questions to work through.


I'm plenty used to it. The question is not the source of my amazement or amusement, it's the debate. The people who have never lettered justify why they shouldn't and don't really qualify to provide a balanced opinion. The people who do letter but homogenize into the sea of water against water claim it doesn't help their business. The people who understand the value of vehicle lettering and making their name get noticed in the market keep doing it because no one needs to sell them on the fact that it works.

The most basic rule of advertising and marketing is to get noticed and have your name in front of people every way you can. That ought to settle the debate but for many it doesn't. That's why I never cease to be amazed (and even amused).


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

Sabagley said:


> My partner and I lettered our work trailer when things slowed down. We are licensed as a general contractor and the trailer is lettered that way.
> We can, and do build customs, or just frame, or just side......
> The problem is that we prefer to work as a sub doing Millwork packages.
> 
> ...


I am in a small market, I have at least 2 people a year call and say I seen your truck/trailer.. I think it's great advertising but more right place, right time kinda luck.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I have my trucks lettered. Other than that, I don't advertise at all. Not even in the phone book. I have had several previous customers tell me they drove by my house to get my number off the truck. I have done work for them, but they had lost my number. 
I have also been told, by customers, "I see your trucks all over town."
Also for new customers, when I pull up, I hear, "I've seen your trucks all over." This instantly makes them feel better about calling. People like to hire someone they have some sort of connection with. Even if it is just seeing your truck in the past. Not to mention seeing your truck working at a house where they know the person. 
Word of mouth is the best advertising, but when previous customers give out your name, they don't always have all your information with them. 
Lettering has worked well for me.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

I have pretty much quit all advertising, with the exception of my trucks and I buy some apparel. All of my trucks, trailers and equipment are lettered and look pretty much the same.

This is the first year I haven't purchased any yellow pages ads, been downsizing it for a few years. Now I just need to get a good website.


----------



## Lambethhome (Oct 17, 2012)

After having logos on my van and truck for 4 years I always ask where customers got my name. Only once has someone said they saw it on my truck. I do smaller one/two day handyman size jobs so I get a ton if referrals. The downside is that my trailers and van have been broken into 3 times during that 4 years and we know what that cost. I took the logos off and haven't had a break in for last 2 years. I loved the professional look of my logo on my truck and so did the bandits.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I was just about to order all new lettering for my van, but now I don't know if I should, figured it would help with business as people see the van around town but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

SectorSecurity said:


> I was just about to order all new lettering for my van, but now I don't know if I should, figured it would help with business as people see the van around town but that doesn't seem to be the case.


Really? Don't let the naysayers discourage you. As long as all your other business practices are solid, lettering your vehicle *will* help your business. This isn't the only thread on this topic. You may want to dig a bit deeper before deciding against vehicle lettering.


----------



## All City (Feb 22, 2013)

SectorSecurity said:


> I was just about to order all new lettering for my van, but now I don't know if I should, figured it would help with business as people see the van around town but that doesn't seem to be the case.


All of our vehicles and trailers have our logo on them. We do ask how people get our name, we have a couple a month say they have seen our trucks around. In my opinion it is inexpensive advertising.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

backhoe1 said:


> professionals have their name on truck, commercial plates, no lift kits, aftermarket rims, or loud exhaust.


Agreed...lift kits, absurd exhausts, and insane rims are sure fire ways for me to pass up calling you. You're working, not going to a car show! 

I'm a fan of lettering, mostly for name recognition...looking online and recognize the name or logo because your truck was down the road at the neighbor's house gets called...was it directly because of your truck? no, just name recognition!


----------



## BuilderToBe (Oct 24, 2013)

Magnetic signs!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BuilderToBe said:


> Magnetic signs!


Yeah because you can read size 8 font going 70 mph :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> Yeah because you can read size 8 font going 70 mph :laughing:


This is what I discovered when my magnets arrived, they looked much bigger on the computer screen and can barely be read 30 feet away with the truck parked, yet alone moving.

I may re-consider lettering my van, still time to squeeze it in for the 2013 tax break.


----------

